# Nephelies Pied Black x Pied Black



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

The next step in my goal of improving type in my mice : a brother and sister pairing.
Bentley, the father, has large ears that are high-set, a wide head with decent eyes and the best tailset I have seen on a mouse in NZ. 

Nephelie, the mother, has low-set ears that need to be a little more rounded, prominant cheek bones, large eyes and a long tail.


Nephelie gave birth today to 4, rather large babies. 1 boy and 3 girls!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I just had a high doe ratio litter too, and after culling I had 3 does 1 buck. Nephelie is adorable by the way.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Well congratulations to you! I didn't even have to cull this litter down - Xia and as it seems, her daughter are notorious for having small litters. (Xia has had 4, 7 and 8).
Why thank you! I'm really quite proud of her


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations.  I think I've only seen those cheekbones on your mice, from Xia, unless it's camera angle. Even if it is, I believe it adds a really neat look.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Congratulations.  I think I've only seen those cheekbones on your mice, from Xia, unless it's camera angle. Even if it is, I believe it adds a really neat look.


Oh but you are so very right! Nephelie and Bentley are from Xia's previous litter.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

> Well congratulations to you! I didn't even have to cull this litter down - Xia and as it seems, her daughter are notorious for having small litters. (Xia has had 4, 7 and 8).
> Why thank you! I'm really quite proud of her


Well I hope it's in their lines then, that would be nice to rarely have to cull litters!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

The parents are beautiful, I love their markings


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Aaaaaannnnndddd..
Pigment on two can already be seen!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

The two pigmented look like the gluttons, very chubby. They look great.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Then here's a surprise, it's the two without pigment that are the heaviest  I really do hope the two who show no pigment currently remain that way


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you aiming for selves?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Are you aiming for selves?


No, not currently. I just like the idea of a BEW is all. This line is strictly type inprovement so I'm not really fussed about colour (though it does seem that the high white pied blacks tend to have better type).
I will, however, be starting a self line up soon. I've got a trip to Rotorua in less than a month (for business stuff) but along the way, I have found a breeder with a litter of self blacks, argente and dove which I shall be looking at.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Well they all have pigment, the two that didn't have pigment yesterday have turned out to be rumpies.. I get them in every single litter born here so I guess I should have expected it.
Buck

Does


And all together


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I love mice with bum spots; and the ones I've gotten develop just like yours did. They look great, chubby lil things!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I must admit, I was a bit worried about this litter in the beginning as they were gaining half of what my last litters did in a day. Despite that, these guys never went super wrinkly or obviously skinny. Thankfully, their weight gain has picked up!

So today, they are 3 days old and looking pretty darn chubby! 


Edit : I'm quite amazed at how different their facial structures are - especially little half rumpy.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Day 6


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh they look like little dominoes!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

*Nephelies Litter - 10 days old* 3 Flower Baby Pictures


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I just died from the cute. :lol: My housemate made me one of those flowers, after I went on about how adorable those were for photographing mice. I'm scared to let a mouse near it though, those are really cool little bits of paper.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Most people just don't realise how easy they are to make. While there are 12 or something pieces, each piece only has 5 folds. (Corners to centre then all in half). I only seem to take pictures including the flower with mice who are under 6 weeks old purely because otherwise they are so out of proportion to the flower (and some of my older mice are chewers).

Just do it! I'd love to see some mousie pictures with a flower that aren't my own


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Couple of roadblocks to work out before I try that. LOL First, I'm not good at all with a camera. What color I see when I take the picture often doesn't happen in the picture. Second, I was sort of understanding how to post pictures, and then photobucket changed things. To the point I can't seem to post pictures from it. They are massive screen eating things. So, I thought to use the web space from this site (paid member bene) to post pictures from, but I'm still trying to figure out how to do that. Will work on it though.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

And here they are today :


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice eyes!


----------

